# Expensive fragrances verses not-so-expensive fragrances



## Psalm 23 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been buying from Gelluminations so far, and I have to use about 4 ounces per 100 oz batch.  They are SO cheep, but I am wondering if I would use less of other company's fragrances, because they are stronger.  

 Does anyone know if it would come out to be about the same price to buy a better quality fragrance that I can use in smaller quantities of?

Thanks so much!


----------



## donniej (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO, the biggest difference between cheap and expensive FO's is whether they sieze and/or discolor the soap.  I don't think strength is usually an issue, though I must admit I rarely use FO's... I use EO's 99% of the time.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 22, 2010)

Fos, like _anything_ else, can be cut with cheap fillers (think bologne vs steak) making it neccessary to use more to get the same effect. It will just be trial & error on your part to decide how much of each oil needs to be used to get the effect you desire.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Apr 22, 2010)

I too got sucked in by Gelluminations/Brighter Scents (same company) in the beginning. Truth is, there is a LOT of difference between cheap FOs and more pricey ones. A lot. I won't waste my time and other ingredients on cheap FOs anymore. I buy only from a few trusted suppliers where I *know* I'm going to be pleased with the quality of oils (Scent Works, Brambleberry, Daystar and Soapsupplies). I know there are other great suppliers that I have not tried yet, but they have good reviews here and on other soap forums. 
Gelluminations FOs mostly smell off and are very weak. I do like their Pink Frosted Cupcake for bath bombs (but I can't find it on their site anymore) and their apple blossom/green apple mixed together makes a lovely, fresh kids' scent, but it is weak. Other than those... everything else I have tried from there (and I bought 3 or 4 sampler packs) has been "off" and extremely weak. 
I would highly recommend checking some of the "pricier" suppliers (which honestly, aren't *that* much more $$$) and checking for yourself. I use 0.7-1.0oz/PPO, but I like strongly scented soap.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2010)

I am new at soaping but I have noticed the difference between cheap and expensive ones... The more expensive ones, yes you often can use less, but also they can have a "deeper," more complex scent to them. Cheap FO's often smell ... cheap!

donnie brings up a good point though, you should try using EO's if you haven't, you can often use even less of those (but in some cases they can cost a loootttt more. worth it in my opinion).


----------



## lauramw71 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've used Gelluminations too...  Sweet Pea and Warm Vanilla sugar smell right on but are MUCH weaker than others.  The Downy Clean Breeze is AWFUL!!!  I couldn't resist ordering since they were so much cheaper, but I feel it was a waste of time and money on their scents.  They're just too weak for my tastes.  I'd rather pay a little bit more to get a better quality.


----------



## carebear (Apr 24, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> IMO, the biggest difference between cheap and expensive FO's is whether they sieze and/or discolor the soap.  I don't think strength is usually an issue, though I must admit I rarely use FO's... I use EO's 99% of the time.



Interesting, I think quite the opposite.  Intensity I've seen a connection with price, but for whether or not a fragrance will seize or discolor I've not seen any connection with price at all.

If a supplier says it is suitable for CP soap then it generally is.  There are some types that are typically problematic like florals and spices.  And it doesn't matter how much you pay - vanilla discolors.

For individual FOs, your best bet is to check out precisely what the supplier or other soapers say about it.  

Companies that specialize in candle FOs will probably not be your BEST bet for soap FOs in general.  Companies that specialize in B&B/soap FOs will probably not be  your BEST bet for candles.  But lucky for people like me there is a lot of crossover.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 24, 2010)

but... peakcandle.com is awesome for fos, they do have many for just candles, so make sure they say body safe. Yes, i see a lot of difference in strength w more exp. fos, but you dont have to spend a lot. I didnt like too many from gellum. Try peak, or natures garden, or bitter creek or millcreek, or aroma haven, or bertsheavenscent, with mosy of these places you can get 10- 1 ouncers for 20$ oops forgot wsp, they have no shipping for fos.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone.  I really appreciate all of your input.  I think it would be wise to go ahead and try out some different places...I would also really like to use some EO's.  I have never tried them before.  I have tried a lot of different scents from Gelluminations, and have liked a lot of them; but they are SO week.  But I did get an email from a lady that said she loved how the scent wasn't overpowering...so I guess it's all personal preference.  I am starting to wonder though, because some of the soaps  (like apple blossom) do not stay true to the original scent, and of course I'm not happy with that at all.  
Thanks again!


----------



## carebear (Apr 25, 2010)

gelluminations first priority is candles - so for B&B you may get more bang for your buck from a different supplier.  on the other hand, FO suppliers that specialize in B&B can be more expensive to begin with.

for best results I like Scent Works, Aroma Haven & WSP, but those can be very expensive.

for cheapest that often work well, I cannot complain about Bert's Heaven Scent.


----------

